# User limit with OpenLDAP?



## olav (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm reading the OpenLDAP setup documentation and came over this:


> I start my LDAP users' UIDs at 10000 to avoid collisions with system accounts; you can configure whatever number you wish here, as long as it's less than 65536.



Do this mean that on a single system I can't have more than 65536 unique users?


----------

